# A6 on R8 Rims



## jay_nick1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Before

After


----------



## jay_nick1 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: A6 on R8 Rims (jay_nick1)*

Let me know what you think!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: A6 on R8 Rims (jay_nick1)*

Looks great! Are they the Achtuning replicas?


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A6 on R8 Rims (jay_nick1)*

Looks good. It's just sitting a bit high, and theres a grille insert that you can get that will fit that euro plate instead of having it screwed into the US plate holder. Otherwise on the right track.


----------



## jay_nick1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Where can I find the Grill insert?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (jay_nick1)*

vagparts or oemplus
and LOWER it
use this as inspiration


----------



## jay_nick1 (Oct 31, 2008)

OK Ok. I will look into it.. Thanks


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (jay_nick1)*

Here's a pic of that front plate insert. It's a OEM Audi part...and the euro plate slides into a channel then you mount it into the grille...Keeps your plate safe and secure.


----------

